# A burning question you wish you could ask fellow producers



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

I will be running a survey this fall/winter of hay producers. What's something you'd really like to know about how other producers operate? What info would be valuable to you?

Lynn


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll stab at this first.....thanks Lynn, 
I would say that most operations are so different in so many respects...climate/micro climate/forage type/land availability/capital resources/equipment resources/market considerations etc. that most input from other producers is taken in with a "grain of salt" some things just don't work here and some things would just work better here so there's quite the juxtaposition that one must examine. However, the thing I'd really like to hear from other producers is how they market their hay.....it still has lots of variables but there is probably lots of good info to gleen from other producers that could be taken back into one's operation.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The "burning question" (and one to which I'm not sure I'll get an honest answer on) "do you actually make money doing this crazy business?"


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> The "burning question" (and one to which I'm not sure I'll get an honest answer on) "do you actually make money doing this crazy business?"


I thought it should be phrased "How much money do you lose?"

Like I always said "The less I farm the more money I make..."


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....you done went and said a mouthful


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My questions would be:

1) What do you see for the future of farming?

2) What effects of autonomous vehicle development will be on farming?

3) What do you think the future holds for family farms?

4) Do you believe the federal government a) supports small farmers, b) placates small farmers, c) supports BTOs, d) doesn't really care about farmers, big or small.

5) Do you believe that a) farming is headed in a) a positive direction, b) about the same, c) into the dumper?

6) Do you believe that the USA is headed in a) a positive direction, b) about the same, c) into the dumper?

6a) How have you prepared for your answer above?

6b) What year do you expect your answer to become reality?

Ooops, I can already see that my biases for the future are showing up in my questions.

Ralph

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I could go ahead and give you the burning answers to your ?'s Ralph but I'm busy workin' on 6a) right now cause 6b) is within sight


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Still waiting for a federal program that benefits the small farmer.

Now back to Lynn,

I want to know nitrogen application rates and the corresponding yields. Not educated guesses but accurate weights. Rainfall timing included. My focus on on the southeast region.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

A big one that relates to me. Is there an effective way to control roving seeps? Seems the springs are good at avoiding the tile lines.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

What was the biggest change you made in your operation the last 5 years? How did you measure it's effectiveness?

What is the next change you are contemplating in your hay operation (within 5 years)?

Has your production plateau yet? If not what is holding it back?

Do you think the alfalfa 'check off' is working or not? Are you for or against it?

To dawgs point, if a rich uncle left you a pile of $$ would you expand? (I'd ask why also, but the honest answer probably wouldn't be given, but a little humor might be nice).

My one cent so far.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

After a bit of reflection...."what is the one added component in your farming operation that has truly been a 'game changer' for you and your operation....."

That would be interesting to hear, it would be rather diverse....

Probably at the top of the list would be "staying off of haytalk at 2:00 while there's work to be done....


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Government could care less about us little guys, we just don't have deep enough pockets.

I think in general that the economy is going to pick up. It is still a bit slow here in Wyoming, but we are usually two years behind the east and west coast. I still think there are people that are looking for a good job. I recently had a guy that quit me in the middle of a drywall job, but he has to quit because his body can no longer do it anymore. I posted that I was looking for help on several of the local facebook groups and in three hours I had about a dozen responses.

As far as what is going to happen to the family farm, I don't really know. I am afraid that the government is going to regulate us out of business. Only the big guys can keep up with all those regulations.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

One question:

If you could go back in time, would you chose to farm again?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> One question:
> 
> If you could go back in time, would you chose to farm again?


Yes!

Ralph


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> One question:
> If you could go back in time, would you chose to farm again?


No hesitation. A definite yes!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> One question:
> If you could go back in time, would you chose to farm again?


 Since I came from a family that was not involved in farming I did not know what I was getting myself into......had I known what I know now I probably would not have. I don't regret going into farming though......just not so sure I would do it over again.

I do love farming and will continue to farm as long as it works out financially for me. But the minute my operation would cease to be a financially viable operation I won't hesitate to give it up. I refuse to farm just to break even and barely be able cover my living expenses.....I recently had my eyes opened to how many farms operate like that. I guess that kind of makes me not a real farmer.

Hayden


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would tend to agree....would I encourage my younguns to get into it? Not so sure....I guess it just depends on the circumstances, but for me it was "anything else".. To be honest, I just don't have enough money to support it, if I did.....no problem, there's no finer group of folks on Earth


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> One question:
> 
> If you could go back in time, would you chose to farm again?


I tried to quit once . Yes I would choose to farm again.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> Since I came from a family that was not involved in farming I did not know what I was getting myself into......had I known what I know now I probably would not have. I don't regret going into farming though......just not so sure I would do it over again.
> 
> I do love farming and will continue to farm as long as it works out financially for me. But the minute my operation would cease to be a financially viable operation I won't hesitate to give it up. I refuse to farm just to break even and barely be able cover my living expenses.....I recently had my eyes opened to how many farms operate like that. I guess that kind of makes me not a real farmer.
> 
> Hayden


No you are still a real farmer. You just may not need it for keeping your sanity.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If I could start over again I would probably not farm but ranch. Move to a less humid environment, and less crowded, get a little irrigated ground to grow feed, cowboy and run beef.

And thank my Lord for the Western skies.....but, I wussed out when I was 21 years old when she was beckoning me. I have regretted that most of my life, but it was not in the cards or it would have happened.

"What has been is what will be,

and what has been done is what will be done,
and there is nothing new under the sun."

Eccl. 1:9

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> I do love farming and will continue to farm as long as it works out financially for me. But the minute my operation would cease to be a financially viable operation I won't hesitate to give it up. I refuse to farm just to break even and barely be able cover my living expenses.....I recently had my eyes opened to how many farms operate like that. I guess that kind of makes me not a real farmer.
> 
> Hayden


If every farmer thought that way no one would be farming.You just hope the good years out number the bad and you get ahead long term.Some years you hit home runs and other years you strike out.Markets,weather.politics and other unforeseen circumstances are all game changers and greatly effect bottom line.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> No you are still a real farmer. You just may not need it for keeping your sanity.


 As long as I can still put my hands in the dirt and grow something I can keep my sanity. Been growing something since I could hardly walk. Had a huge exotic flower collection by the time I was 5 years old.

Hayden


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> If every farmer thought that way no one would be farming.You just hope the good years out number the bad and you get ahead long term.Some years you hit home runs and other years you strike out.Markets,weather.politics and other unforeseen circumstances are all game changers and greatly effect bottom line.


 That's why I said I guess it makes me not a real farmer. I know what your saying though and I think anytime you own your own business it's kind of that way.....my family owns a business so I know every year isn't going to be a good year. Farming just seems to have way more uncontrollable risk and losses than other businesses.

Recently a couple acquaintances I made said that they would continue to farm even if it meant having no money and living in the poor house. That's not me nor the lifestyle I want. I guess since I wasn't accustomed to that kind of lifestyle growing up I just see things from a different perspective.

Hayden


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know Hayden.....the only way I have seen folks quit ag was by old age. Once afflicted by the soil, you are forever joined at the hip. You may leave her temporarily, but you will return in due time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> You may leave her temporarily, but you will return in due time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Can be both a blessing and a curse.

It is the optimistic U.S. farmer that keeps the worlds best food affordably priced.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have enjoyed it in this life but i would definitely choose a different life path the next time around.  Maybe a politician so i can retire early and fish and hunt most of my life.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Can be both a blessing and a curse.
> 
> It is the optimistic U.S. farmer that keeps the worlds best food affordably priced.


And let's not forget the taxpayers


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

hillside hay said:


> A big one that relates to me. Is there an effective way to control roving seeps? Seems the springs are good at avoiding the tile lines.


The answer hit me like a brick to the brain pan this morning while drinking coffee. Bigger equipment!! 40 ' cultivator and harrows should allow me to work the sides and stay out of them for the most part.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Which way is faster to cover a field? Going back & forth OR round-n-round?? I vote round-n-round no matter the shape of the field unless one is row cropping. Cutting/raking & baling hay my equipment is not touching the crop for only a few seconds during turns. Let the games begin.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> Which way is faster to cover a field? Going back & forth OR round-n-round?? I vote round-n-round no matter the shape of the field unless one is row cropping. Cutting/raking & baling hay my equipment is not touching the crop for only a few seconds during turns. Let the games begin.


Depends: Every field is a little different. But the most efficient way is that the equipment is moving forward as fast as possible and processing the crop.

If the equipment isn't moving forward--no crop is being processed. If it is moving, but no crop is going through it--lost time.

Simple formula; hard to achieve.

Ralph


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Mike, we think alike.

Hayden, more of us should have your attitude. I believe there's opportunity for each of us to do something special if we are just brave enough to let go of that anchor we cling to.


----------

